# Washing A Hedgehog



## LukeT (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all,
Just wondering, is it ok to us Johnson baby oil to bath a hedgehog?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that a European hedgehog or one of the dwarf pet ones?


----------



## LukeT (Feb 16, 2012)

It's an African Pygmy hedgehog.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't, i've heard of reactions to baby oil. Warm water with a drop of aveeno oil or put porridge oats into a sock/tights and run it under warm water (will make the water cloudy) is the two most common ways to bath them, but you should bath them as little as possible as it tends to dry out the skin.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I usually put a fleece in a sink of tepid water so it is soaked then put my hoggie onto it so his feet and under belly are cleaned without him getting too wet

He is 3 1/2 now and has always hated the water


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I always used Aveeno Oil with mine, had no problems. Just add a couple of drops to the water so that is goes a little cloudy. You can buy it from your local boots/chemist. Bathing regularly isn't recommended due to the water drying out their skin. I would say only bathe if you absolutely need to. I'd give my girl a foot bathe, with some shallow water, before handling most days as she would run on her poo-y wheel.
:2thumb:


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

I use no more tears johnsons baby shampoo as he likes to splash about. You have to give them a good rinse after as its quite greasy.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't use that. I never did understand why people would use this on animals, or why it says "tear free" as whenever i used this when i was younger and got in my eyes it would STING. Owch. Wonder if that was a reaction or anyone else has that too.

*Aveeno oil* is what is best recommended. As already mentioned they are prone to dry skin and this helps with that, it also helps with quilling, and smells nice. Well i think so


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I used a little baby bath and one hog had a bad reaction - her skin went bright red and itched! Never used it since.


----------



## LukeT (Feb 16, 2012)

*Oats*

I once used Aveeno oil, but then I had to take my hedgehog to the vet, because she had a really really bad reaction to the stuff. So I now just used Oats, and it works amazingly.


----------

